# 'Ello There



## kookamonga (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello there! I'm new to the forums and the whole taking care of mantids as pets. My cousin gave me a ghost mantis as a secret santa gift and instantly fell in love with it. He has a few himself and taught me a little bit in the ways of taking care of them. I found this website recommended by a lot of other mantis websites so I figured this would be a good forum to settle down. I live in USA California but was born in Guam and am Chamorro. Going to college right now and am majoring in psych. I do track and field and am a sprinter doot doot. I wanted to buy a whole bunch of mantids at first but figure'd since i'm a newbie i better slow my roll and get used to taking care of at least one type! Well that's all I can think before my brain collapses of lack of sleep.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome. Now go get some sleep.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome. I laughed at your username. I have these treats my cats like called kookamungas.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!




Very nice to have you here.  I hope your mantis gift has opened up a whole new world and hobby to you... and a very interesting and enjoyable one at that!  Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards, and best of luck with your new little Ghostie!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum for the new year, from OHIO


----------



## bassist (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome from boring Fremont.


----------



## ismart (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome from california


----------

